# Walsh coming back



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Walsh out*

Press conference this afternoon.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Liking the move.


----------



## JayCoDon (May 20, 2011)

Thank God. Donnie Walsh is really an incredibly executive and I really think that he'll make some great picks and plays in the next couple of years. Now I just hope he doesn't pick Jimmer at the 17th pick.


----------

